# Hello! + What would you suggest?



## Void (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello talkclassical. First post.

When I am not working, I'm studying and for that purpose I find classical music better than other music and often better than silence. Particularly since in a library silence isnt often silence, it's other people talking or answering mobile phones.
Anyway!
The selection of classical on my iPod (or in my cd collection) is fairly bleak, and Im after some advice!
All I currently have consists of:

A fair amount of Beethoven (lots of Symphonies, 1,2,4,6,7,8 moonlight sonata...)
Best of Mozart
The Most Relaxing Classical Album in the Universe
Revision Classics

Maybe I should pick a composer? other than Beethoven. Any suggestions?
Anything that would suit my purpose really, which is fairly wide! anything that you can listen to while reading!
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Each composer' oeuvre contains a world of music and a lifetime of study, so theoretically, yes it is possible to pick one composer, and it may be an idea to just pick and explore more in depth for now. HOwever, it is far more interesting to look at each composers work in the its historical context, and for this you need the work of other composers.

I would indeed advise you to delve into Mozart and Beethoven properly. 
For mozart:
Symphonies 40, 41, 
Piano concerti 20-27
Violin Concerto No 3
Wind concertos
Clarinet quintet

Beethoven:
Symphonies 3,5,6,9
String quartets 13-the last one.
Piano concerto NO 5
Violin COncerto
Egmont overture


After this you can explore Haydn, a contemporary. And then go back in time to Bach and his sons, and also maybe forward in time to Schubert and Mendelssohn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooh, I love Beethoven's 13th String Quartet, but not a good beginner piece, especially with the Grosse Fuge.

Beethoven is great - try his piano sonatas, in addition to the Moonlight Sonata - Pathetique, Appasionatta, Waldstein are all great, and easily accessible for a newbie.
Also, definitely get the symphonies.
The 5th Piano Concerto, the Violin Concerto, and then I would also add the Kreutzer and Spring Violin Sonatas.

If you like Beethoven, then I would also suggest Schubert. His piano sonatas are also very nice, as are his string quartets - the Rosamunde and Death and the Maiden ones in particular.

Maybe Brahms? Pick up his Piano Trio No. 1 - heavenly.


----------



## Void (Dec 29, 2009)

I thank you both for the thought that you have each put into these replies.
I intend to follow up the recommendations in the new year, when I next get down to serious study.
Can I ask what you mean (DrMike) when you say ' try his piano sonatas, in addition to the Moonlight Sonata - Pathetique, Appasionatta, Waldstein are all great, and easily accessible for a newbie'

Is it that some pieces of music are really considered more accessible than some others? and if so, what is it that makes something easily accessible? Surely you either listen to something or you dont. You like it, or you dont. Where does accessibility come into it?

Thanks again!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well yes you do either like it or not, accessibility I assume is the ratio of people who like:dislike. Many works of classical music may seem chaotic, overwhelming and mind-numbing, whereas a nice adagio from a mozart piano concerto is nearly guaranteed to delight with the lovely melodies and conventional harmonies.

THe first category of pieces are often the ones that become the most rewarding experiences once you manage to decode all the sound and reach the heart of it.


----------

